# When seeing a counselor is not worth it???



## roddie123 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in a very bad marriage.....period!!! From all aspects it is bad, and it will not get any better, trust me.

I want out. My husband will not change, nor will I.

So, I don't have insurance to cover the cost of $200.00 per hour to see a counselor.............so why spend the money to see one, when basically they will only want you to go see them several times at $200.00 a pop, only to probably tell you that you need to be the one to make up your mind to divorce.

Someone help me here on this one.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry about your situation. The fact that you are posting this means that you are drained and bleeding emotionally. If you can't afford MC try taking to a few good friends and family and get some different perspective.

Leaving a bad marriage is one of the easiest decisions you can ever make; getting the strength to execute it is the hardest part. Your strength comes from your self confidence, education, faith, friends and family. Good luck and I hope it works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

roddie123 said:


> I'm in a very bad marriage.....period!!! From all aspects it is bad, and it will not get any better, trust me.
> 
> I want out. My husband will not change, nor will I.


Honestly those statements say it all. It's not worth it in your situation. You are approaching counseling with a negative attitude, neither of you are willing to change, and your mind is made up. Counseling only works when both spouses are willing to save their marriages. I guess your money will be going towards a divorce attorney.....

BTW many counselors will adjust their fees to accommodate a budget for those without insurance. I know my therapist was only charging one patient $35 per session. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It definitely is a matter of priorities.

If you're so angry that you can't invest, say, $1,000 in your marriage, then so be it.

What instead will you use the money to do?

That would be a telling indicator of your mindset.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

It's very pricey...but the demands are high. There're always couples who can afford it because MC gives them hope to work on marriage with professionals. At least you try...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roddie123 (Mar 17, 2011)

If you scroll down to "in a bad marriage" and read that one, then I think you would understand why I think it is hopeless.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

roddie123 said:


> If you scroll down to "in a bad marriage" and read that one, then I think you would understand why I think it is hopeless.


I did, so if it is as bad as you say, then just walk away from it.


----------



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

Many also take insurance. Check it out. I am so sorry you are frustrated and hurting, but follow these great suggestions, and talk, talk, talk it out/through with someone you know loves you and has your best interest at heart. I wish you clarity and peace


----------

